# G5 ecran noir, pas de gong, voyant éteint, ventilos à fond



## Djano (19 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à cours d'idées pour aider mon vieux G5 bipro 1,8ghz.

Il avait eu des symptômes similaires (au démarrage) il y a quelques mois, des fois avec le Gong, des fois sans. Puis il avait repris du service. Aujourd'hui (après une longue pose de deux mois sans l'allumer) au démarrage, rien ne se passe donc une pièce doit être nase, mais laquelle ?

Le mode Target ne se lance pas, écran noir.

J'ai essayé de booter sur le CD d'install, le lecteur se lance mais c'est tout.

Le voyant de façade s'éteint tout de suite après allumage par contre, une diode rouge est allumée, sur la carte mère, au pied des RAM.

J'ai essayé de démarrer en ôtant chacune des RAM, rien.

Au bout d'une minute ou deux, les ventilos accélèrent...

Une idée ?


----------



## Franz59 (19 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir
Sans doute faut il changer la pile lithium de la carte-mère ?
De mémoire elle doit être violette/noire de type ancien appareils photos


----------



## Djano (21 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir Franz, merci beaucoup de ta réponse, je vais essayer ça !


----------



## Djano (20 Mars 2016)

Bonsoir, 

4 mois plus tard, j'ai changé la pile ! 
Et cela ne change rien...

Un ami me conseille de débrancher un des deux processeurs pour les tester indépendamment.
Qu'en pensez vous ? 
Et comment on fait ?


----------



## Djano (26 Mars 2016)

Djano a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 4 mois plus tard, j'ai changé la pile !
> Et cela ne change rien...
> ...


Up !


----------



## matacao (26 Mars 2016)

Peux tu faire une photo de l'emplacement du voyant rouge sur la carte mère ?


----------



## Franz59 (28 Mars 2016)

Bonjour
De mémoire (je n'ai plus mon G5 depuis...), il doit y avoir 2 boutons poussoir sur la carte mère, proches de l'emplacement de la pile
Appuyer 5 secondes sur l'un des 2, cela entraine une RESET de la carte mère. C'est sans danger et ça peut aider...
Sinon...


----------



## Djano (29 Mars 2016)

Alors pour le voyant rouge, c'est une fausse piste, il s'agit d'un témoin de présence du deflecteur, quand je le remets, le voyant s'éteint...

Pour le reset, je l'ai déjà fait...


----------

